# manasquan- seaside heights report



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

been fishing strong at dawn and dusk from the surf for the past 2 weeks , besides the occasional small blue 2-3lbs not much going on besides the cow rays they are so thick that some of the schools run for miles you can see them all in the wash chasing spearing there were days when they were so thick that i had to stop fishing i mean catching 1 might be fun on a slow day but foul hooking these 40 pounders on almost every cast gets tiring and boring im sure there were a lot more blues and fluke around just couldnt get to them 

well im going back this weekend to see whats up there trying to kill time to the fall bass run


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings nevercatchany!

Ever think about changing your name? Might help....

Have you tried the seawall? Should still be plenty of fluke there, and the blues often rush through the inlet chasing the spearing.... Never had a problem with rays in the inlet (now skates and sea robins are another story!) The rays are migrating south, and should be gone soon enough... Then you can try whole clams in the surf at Point Pleasant.


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

if by the seawall you mean the manasquan inlet no i didnt go there during the summer season there are to many vactioners fishing . i usually fish in silver beach with metal or plugs walking the beach about a mile to lavalette the back starting the middle of sept i fish silver beach exclusively theres a big sand bar here that attracts bait and the stripers are always under them. .


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings nevercatchany!

That's the spot, and yes, the tourist and boat traffic can be horrible, especially on weekends. When fishing for fluke there, I cast out and retrieve slowly to avoid tangles with the beach chair crowd.

Never even heard of Silver Beach, but I'll keep it in mind if I start surf fishing for the linesides. Kinda hard to walk these days (although I really miss it), so I'm more of a jetty jockey. Probably why I do better with blackfish then stripers. Maybe I'll hit the lottery some day and buy an ORV to get me up and down the beach....

Do you ever try IBSP?


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

ive been on the isbp surf i dont like jettys at all scared im gonna fall off.

p.s. silver beach is lets see theres point plesant then mantalooking then silver beach, chadwick beach then lavalette its 3.2 miles north of seaside heights its a small community only around 7 blocks long if it helps the sandpiper bar is there


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings nevercatchany!

Thanks for the info! I hear what your saying about jetties -- I took a bad fall a few years back. Now I stick to the high and dry, wide-ass jetties. You start to feel your age when you count up the spots you use to fish but can't anymore...


----------



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

ill be there again this weekend and will give a report , hopefully the rays are gone and there will be a few bass or blues


----------

